# mollys back tail is gone and balance is gone



## ultramagnus (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi,
i know alot of people have been posting questions on this but here is my problem
my female molly has lost her tail and cannot keep balance anymore, she is probably going to die  but i would like to know what happened. she is black and it seems that from where the tail is gone, a white fluff like film is growning on her from where the tail was and it seems to be spreading, almost like she is shedding her outer skin,

any ideas would be great,
thanks


----------



## ultramagnus (Jan 30, 2006)

she just died:rip:


----------

